

Slack is down? - avv5ome

It has been down for me and some others the whole day. Checking downorjustme or status.slack.com still returns &quot;it&#x27;s up&quot;, so weird.
Is it down for you guys?
======
shade23
Seems fine for me too.

------
ainiriand
It is up for me.

------
nitin_flanker
Working fine

------
theo01
up here also

